# what is partial snake eyes in leo's and is it a good thing?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

as the title asks, we're curious as to why some leos have these and whats so special about them etc?


thanks

Cat and Cel x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> as the title asks, we're curious as to why some leos have these and whats so special about them etc?
> 
> 
> thanks
> ...


special cos they are different - i think they are stunning


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how do they get them? what are they a trait of?



freekygeeky said:


> special cos they are different - i think they are stunning


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nobody quite knows. Snake eyes can be associated with the Eclipse gene found in RAPTORs, but they also pop up in Blizzard animals.

It may be a gene linked to the blizzard line - my male didn't show it, but one of his hatchlings did.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Nobody quite knows. Snake eyes can be associated with the Eclipse gene found in RAPTORs, but they also pop up in Blizzard animals.
> 
> It may be a gene linked to the blizzard line - my male didn't show it, but one of his hatchlings did.


so does that mean that when we get our female that has them, if she has partial snake eyes theres a chance her babies could have them? even if she mates with something that has normal eyes? is there a chance that some will come out with full snake eyes or not cos she only has partial?

Cat and Cel x


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Actually, "partial snake eyes" is a misnomer. "Snake Eyes" are where PART of the eye does not have normal pigmentation; "Eclipse eyes" are where the whole eye does not have normal pigmentation.

It's possible your snake-eyed female could have snake-eyed babies - if she's a blizzard, it's possible she won't. I don't think anyone knows yet how the snake-eye trait in Blizzards is inherited - whether it's a simple recessive or a dominant trait or just something that crops up.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so she'll have snake eyes? cos partiail is a whatever ya said? lol 

she is an albino not a blizzard

Cat and cel x

ps thanks Ss you're a great help


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

this is my eclipse snake eye female (note she is in shed), both eyes are like this and head on she looks cross eyed lol but soooooooooooooo cute.














this is my male eclipse with normal eyes below



the eclipse is one of my favourites and personally i love the snake eyes!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thats what ours looks like lol the top pic


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

this one. she is one from baz. its a jungle albino


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

looks like the eye is swivelled forward in the socket...genetic cross eyes? :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

fishboy said:


> looks like the eye is swivelled forward in the socket...genetic cross eyes? :lol2:


If what you were seeing was the actual pupil, yes (and there is precedent for this in the animal kingdom - used to be most Siamese cats were cross-eyed too) ... but the pupil in the above photo is actually drawn down to a slit because of the light, and the wedge-shaped darker area is just an area of minimal pigmentation. 

You can see more clearly on the non-albino picture higher up the thread that the snake-eyed animal has a pupil that is 'blacker' than the unpigmented snake-eye area.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ss, is the one i just posted then snake eyed?

god this stuff confuses me lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, it has an unpigmented area in the eye, which makes it snake-eyed. The fact that it's an albino and NOT a blizzard would make me think it's a carrier of the Eclipse gene - the snake-eyed blazing blizzard in my avatar, on the other hand, I'm almost certain she wasn't an Eclipse carrier at all. She had "Blizzard Snake Eye".


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, it has an unpigmented area in the eye, which makes it snake-eyed. The fact that it's an albino and NOT a blizzard would make me think it's a carrier of the Eclipse gene - the snake-eyed blazing blizzard in my avatar, on the other hand, I'm almost certain she wasn't an Eclipse carrier at all. She had "Blizzard Snake Eye".


There's another possible spin on it baz say's that the albino jungle in question is the offsping of a mack to mack breeding is doesn't look to be mack by the pictures.Beardielover you need to find out if you albino jungle has any RAPTOR blood so example was the perants to your albino jungle.Mack snow het RAPTOR if this is the case then yours is a Albino partial eclipse jungle or a jungle RAPTOR snake eye  but you pick what name you won't to use.But if your albino jungle doesn't have any RAPTOR blood then god help you your in a whole new world :crazy:.And the only conclueion i can say is you've had some sort of erly bleed from the super snow black eye gene.Anyway before you go any ferther ask baz word for word the full genetics of the perants.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/71885-albino-jungle-ready-breed.html


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

gazz said:


> There's another possible spin on it baz say's that the albino jungle in question is the offsping of a mack to mack breeding is doesn't look to be mack by the pictures.Beardielover you need to find out if you albino jungle has any RAPTOR blood so example was the perants to your albino jungle.Mack snow het RAPTOR if this is the case then yours is a Albino partial eclipse jungle or a jungle RAPTOR snake eye  but you pick what name you won't to use.But if your albino jungle doesn't have any RAPTOR blood then god help you your in a whole new world :crazy:.And the only conclueion i can say is you've had some sort of erly bleed from the super snow black eye gene.Anyway before you go any ferther ask baz word for word the full genetics of the perants.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/71885-albino-jungle-ready-breed.html


 
Mack Albino x Mack Albino = 25% Super Mack Albinos, 50% Mack Albinos and 25% Albinos

Just reposted the photo of her as a juvenille









The parents were Mack Albinos.
She hatched not as a Super Mack Albino or as a Mack Albino, Mack Albinos are orange and white banded as my other Mack Albinos hatched.
Therefore she falls into the other 25% being Albino, however as the parents were Jungle in pattern so the majority of the off spring turned out with Jungle patterning.
The colouring of her is typical of Albino young, therefore was sold as Jungle Albino female with partial snake eye which it has.
Regardeing the partial eclipse eyes, I can only assume that the parents may be Het for something.
They were not bought as Het for anything (Raptor or Eclipse.) 
Thats as much as I can explain her Genetics as

Baz


----------

